# Big Bang Meca 10



## X_chinese

Hello everybody! I am new in this forum. I've just bought the Hublot Meca 10, so I can share my view on this timepiece with my fellow hublot owners. 
I know that Hublots watches are not worth the price, but I really like this one very much. It also helps that I've got a good discount from the dealer. 
I could also buy the black ceramic version of this watch, but that is ?2000 more expensive and not as nice to look as this titanium version IMHO.
What do you guys think?


----------



## murokello

Amazing watch.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## tag_mclaren

really really cool watch!


----------



## EricSF2015

Love it! i'm in the market for one as well, can you give a sense of what kind of discount I might expect from the boutique or AD? Thanks!


----------



## plarmium

Thank you for showing! The Meca 10 is my absolute favourite amoung all Hublots out there - but I admit that I am somewhat biased, as the power reserve is the complication I like best. And this watch is all power reserve ...

If I had to pick I would also go for the titanium version.


----------



## GB-MAN

Looks great!


----------



## dell1981

nice


----------



## Matt C

Amazing piece! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## correctomundo

I also own a All Black Meca 10, I bought it from an AD and it not only is very comfortable to wear I get a lot of compliments on the look from non watch people


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

love it! enjoy it!


----------



## bshah1976

I was deciding between this and the Unico GMT Titanium. Only reason I went the other way was for the blue color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercury2wo

Beautiful watch! The skeletonizing is beautiful! Get this!


----------



## socciomz

Love it... wow


----------



## REPPIN

My next piece!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## TLUX

Very nice!


----------



## jjspyder

I love the Meca. It's now my favorite Hublot and on my shopping list to get when there are more available pre-owned. I wonder if LVMH will upgrade the hairspring in the movement to the new carbon hairspring Tag Heuer is using in the Autavia.


----------



## nicholasnick

Stunning watch! I absolutely love the balance of the movie. In reality what really IS worth a price? This is an iconic design, quality manufacturing and solid branding. Wear it without shame!


----------



## jjspyder

I wish this watch was automatic also. I get that the 10 day power reserve is a long time, but it would be nice to not have to wind it.


----------

